# Allure Winter Beauty Box 2013



## pvtfridays (Nov 12, 2013)

Any updates on the next allure beauty box? Ughh impatient


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 12, 2013)

Me too! I feel like there was a lot more advance info for the last one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 12, 2013)

I hope there is going to be one...


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 13, 2013)

Any thoughts to this marketing strategy: A box going on sale as expected but the first announcement is in an email that day to their subscribers... Every box sells out before they can send the mass emails to their subscribers so it has me curious to avoid non subscribers they could basically do a secret email sale.... I love a conspiracy theory!


----------



## wels5711 (Nov 13, 2013)

I just looked thru the whole December emag on my tablet and I saw no mention of a winter box


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 13, 2013)

Isn't it so weird? You'd think by now we would have heard something!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Nov 13, 2013)

Details from My Subscription Addiction! http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/11/allure-winter-beauty-box.html





 


NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palette - Value $10
Julep Nail Polish (2) â€“ Value $28
Sally Hansen Triple Shine Polish - Value $5
Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion - Value $7
Ultra Repair Cream Intense Therapy - Value $28
Smile Sciences Teeth Whitening Pen - Value $78
Red Carpet Youth Cream - Value $15
Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs Makeup - Value $13
Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream - Value  $14
Not Your Motherâ€™s Knotty To Nice Conditioning Detangler - Value $6
Zoya Pixie Dust Nail Polish - Value $9
Almay Color + Care Liquid Lip Balm - Value $6
Rusk Deep Shine Color Care Lock In Treatment â€“ Value $14
Rusk Deep Shine Color Care Invisible Dry Shampoo â€“ Value $19
One nâ€™ Only Brazilian Tech Keratin De-Frizz Wand - Value $15
Neutrogena Pore Refining Daily Cleanser - Value $7.49
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Primer - Value $13
Neutrogena Crease Proof Eye Shadow Stick - Value $8.49
e.l.f. Contouring Bronzer and Blush - Value $3
Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Anti-Chip Top Coat - Value $5
Sally Hansen Salon Manicure Dry And Go Drops - value $5
Sation Nail Lacquer - Value $7
eyeliner (canâ€™t identify brand)
lipgloss or nail polish (golden cap product on the far left â€“ canâ€™t identify brand)


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just saw on My Subscription Addiction blog that it'll be on sale 11/19: http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/11/allure-winter-beauty-box.html


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Details from My Subscription Addiction! http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/11/allure-winter-beauty-box.html




 


NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palette - Value $10
Julep Nail Polish (2) â€“ Value $28
Sally Hansen Triple Shine Polish - Value $5
Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion - Value $7
Ultra Repair Cream Intense Therapy - Value $28
Smile Sciences Teeth Whitening Pen - Value $78
Red Carpet Youth Cream - Value $15
Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs Makeup - Value $13
Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream - Value  $14
Not Your Motherâ€™s Knotty To Nice Conditioning Detangler - Value $6
Zoya Pixie Dust Nail Polish - Value $9
Almay Color + Care Liquid Lip Balm - Value $6
Rusk Deep Shine Color Care Lock In Treatment â€“ Value $14
Rusk Deep Shine Color Care Invisible Dry Shampoo â€“ Value $19
One nâ€™ Only Brazilian Tech Keratin De-Frizz Wand - Value $15
Neutrogena Pore Refining Daily Cleanser - Value $7.49
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Primer - Value $13
Neutrogena Crease Proof Eye Shadow Stick - Value $8.49
e.l.f. Contouring Bronzer and Blush - Value $3
Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Anti-Chip Top Coat - Value $5
Sally Hansen Salon Manicure Dry And Go Drops - value $5
Sation Nail Lacquer - Value $7
eyeliner (canâ€™t identify brand)
lipgloss or nail polish (golden cap product on the far left â€“ canâ€™t identify brand)
 Oops, you posted a few seconds before me!  Guess we're both excited about it.


----------



## susanleia (Nov 13, 2013)

Does that price include shipping usually? There's a few items in here that would make it worth it for me, but the majority I either don't use or have enough of already.


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *susanleia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does that price include shipping usually? There's a few items in here that would make it worth it for me, but the majority I either don't use or have enough of already.
No, I remember in the summer paying something like $10 for shipping.


----------



## Lolo22 (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh sad, this one is such an easy pass for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nothing exciting and it's all stuff that is B1G1 at Ulta constantly.  The SH drops and Airbrush Legs are repeats too.


----------



## skylite (Nov 13, 2013)

> Oh sad, this one is such an easy pass for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nothing exciting and it's all stuff that is B1G1 at Ulta constantly.Â  The SH drops and Airbrush Legs are repeats too.


 Yeah I was super bummed to see the repeats. Those are super recent repeats too. Like maybe from the summer even ? Meh. Oh well. I'm such an addict I'll still try to get it. Lol


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 13, 2013)

I was soooooo excited to see the contents of the box and now after the reveal I'm kinda actually really disappointed.  Some are dups from Fall box and others products we've received recently in other subs- like julep and NYX-  I'm passing-   Now I can spend that extra $40 on the winter FFF Box!!!!   Good luck getting it ladies-  remember that for the Fall box we were able to log in  a  minute before it went on sale.


----------



## Olga Ok (Nov 13, 2013)

Too many nail polishes which are the easiest to get for almost free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it seems they started to dump just some stuff in the box. It's would costs me a little over $54 to buy inNY


----------



## OiiO (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm a bit overloaded with polishes right now, otherwise I would have considered buying this one.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 13, 2013)

Well this will be my first Allure box and I'm a recent nail polish addict so.... I'm in!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for posting, I was wondering about this.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

Almost done with my list.  Not sure on this box though...


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

You are welcome!


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

One to go and I am done for the night.  Working on the little bottle to the far left.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Nov 13, 2013)

Can anyone identify the gold bottle on the far left or the eyeliner brand?



> Details from My Subscription Addiction!Â http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2013/11/allure-winter-beauty-box.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

That is what I am working on.  Just created a thread for the WInter box

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139093/allure-winter-beauty-box-2013/0_50


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

Spoiler




Almay Color + Care Liquid Lip Balm  
Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion 
Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream 
e.l.f. Contouring Bronzer and Blush 
Two polishes from Julep Nail Polish 
Neutrogena Crease Proof Eye Shadow Stick
Neutrogena Healthy Skin Primer 
Neutrogena Pore Refining Daily Cleanser 
Not Your Motherâ€™s Knotty To Nice Conditioning Detangler 
NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palette 
One nâ€™ Only Brazilian Tech Keratin De-Frizz Wand 
Red Carpet Youth Cream 
Rimmel Scandaleyes Eye Liner 
Rusk DeepShine Color Care Invisible Dry Shampoo 
Rusk DeepShine Color Care Lock In Treatment 
Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs Makeup 
Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Anti-Chip Top Coat 
Sally Hansen Salon Manicure Dry And Go Drops 
Sally Hansen Triple Shine Polish 
Sation Nail Lacquer 
Smile Sciences Teeth Whitening Pen 
Ultra Repair Cream Intense Therapy 
Zoya Pixie Dust Nail Polish 
Mystery bottle on the far left of the image.  Working on it... 



1 to go


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

Grr...I have spent WAY too much time on one object. I was up past Midnight doing this for the Fall box.  I hope I will I either get lucky or i will be smarter this time.


----------



## cari12 (Nov 13, 2013)

Phew. Easy skip for me. Lol. As anxious as I was for this, I've spent SO much lately (and way more on myself than I should this time of year, plus Christmas presents for tons of others) so I was secretly hoping it would be full of stuff I wouldn't want  

Hope everyone who wants this is able to get it!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL (Nov 13, 2013)

I want this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 13, 2013)

> Well this will be my first Allure box and I'm a recent nail polish addict so.... I'm in!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm with ya! I just signed up for my first julep, since bondi let me down. So I'm down for more polish and I love those drops!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

I'll be passing on this. None of the products really stand out to me. But I can't deny that it is a stellar deal.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh, that gold one is tough. From a distance it looked like the side of a julep bottle but not close up. Hmmmm That NYX pallet is lovely! And I love pixi dusts. I have that shade but maybe there is a variety. The others are pretty fall/winter shades. That leg stuff made my legs look so freakin HOT when I used it over the summer. I'm good with an extra bottle.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, that gold one is tough. From a distance it looked like the side of a julep bottle but not close up. Hmmmm

That NYX pallet is lovely! And I love pixi dusts. I have that shade but maybe there is a variety. The others are pretty fall/winter shades. That leg stuff made my legs look so freakin HOT when I used it over the summer. I'm good with an extra bottle.
 LOL! I never tried my leg stuff from the other box!  Good to know!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm kinda really excited about this box, mainly because it has a lot of odds and ends I could use full-sizes on, and at $50 (with shipping) it's like $2 an item, which is a super steal. I'll have to see how I feel about it Tuesday morning. 

Also the gold container on the far left look like a L'Oreal Colour Riche Lipstick if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## nikkik (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info...anyone have any idea what the website is where we can buy it?


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm kinda really excited about this box, mainly because it has a lot of odds and ends I could use full-sizes on, and at $50 (with shipping) it's like $2 an item, which is a super steal. I'll have to see how I feel about it Tuesday morning. 

*Also the gold container on the far left look like a L'Oreal Colour Riche Lipstick if I'm not mistaken? *


I have batted that one around.


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grr...I have spent WAY too much time on one object. I was up past Midnight doing this for the Fall box.  I hope I will I either get lucky or i will be smarter this time.

Girl, you have amazing detective skills!!!   You're Awesome!!!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 13, 2013)

I had it up on my blog since morning, but I just wanted to share the confirmed list of contents and the direct link to the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Allure sends out these previews along with direct links to big bloggers ahead of everyone else to help generate the buzz, and I guess I finally qualify as a "big blogger" with over 150k monthly PV.

Anyhow, here's the link, and the contents. Enjoy!

*http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/nov2013/index.html*

ALMAY COLOR + CAREâ„¢ Liquid Lip Balm
AVEENOÂ® Daily Moisturizing Lotion
CETAPHILÂ® Moisturizing Cream
E.L.F. Studio Contouring Blush &amp; Bronzing Powder
FIRST AID BEAUTYÂ® Ultra RepairÂ® Cream
JULEP Vixen Polish Duo
Lâ€™ORÃ‰AL PARISÂ® Extraordinaire by Colour Riche
NEUTROGENAÂ® Crease Proof Eye Shadow
NEUTROGENAÂ® Healthy Skin Primer
NEUTROGENAÂ® Pore RefiningÂ® Daily Cleanser
NOT YOUR MOTHER'SÂ® Knotty to Niceâ„¢ Conditioning Detangler
NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palette
ONE 'N ONLYÂ® Brazilian Techâ„¢ Keratin De-Frizz Wand
RED CARPET MANICURE Youth CrÃ¨me
RIMMEL Scandaleyes Waterproof Kohl Kajal Eyeliner
RUSKÂ® DeepshineÂ® Color Care Invisible Dry Shampoo
RUSKÂ® DeepshineÂ® Color Care Lock-In Treatment
SALLY HANSENÂ® Airbrush LegsÂ® Liquid Makeup
SALLY HANSENÂ® Complete Salon Manicureâ„¢ Dry &amp; Go Drops
SALLY HANSENÂ® Triple Shineâ„¢ Nail Color
SALLY HANSENÂ® Insta-DriÂ® Anti-Chip Top Coat
SATION On Cloud Wine
SMILE SCIENCES Teeth Whitening Pen
ZOYA PixieDust Nail Polish in Tomoko


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had it up on my blog since morning, but I just wanted to share the confirmed list of contents and the direct link to the box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/nov2013/index.html*

ALMAY COLOR + CAREâ„¢ Liquid Lip Balm
AVEENOÂ® Daily Moisturizing Lotion
CETAPHILÂ® Moisturizing Cream
E.L.F. Studio Contouring Blush &amp; Bronzing Powder
FIRST AID BEAUTYÂ® Ultra RepairÂ® Cream
JULEP Vixen Polish Duo
Lâ€™ORÃ‰AL PARISÂ® Extraordinaire by Colour Riche
NEUTROGENAÂ® Crease Proof Eye Shadow
NEUTROGENAÂ® Healthy Skin Primer
NEUTROGENAÂ® Pore RefiningÂ® Daily Cleanser
NOT YOUR MOTHER'SÂ® Knotty to Niceâ„¢ Conditioning Detangler
NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palette
ONE 'N ONLYÂ® Brazilian Techâ„¢ Keratin De-Frizz Wand
RED CARPET MANICURE Youth CrÃ¨me
RIMMEL Scandaleyes Waterproof Kohl Kajal Eyeliner
RUSKÂ® DeepshineÂ® Color Care Invisible Dry Shampoo
RUSKÂ® DeepshineÂ® Color Care Lock-In Treatment
SALLY HANSENÂ® Airbrush LegsÂ® Liquid Makeup
SALLY HANSENÂ® Complete Salon Manicureâ„¢ Dry &amp; Go Drops
SALLY HANSENÂ® Triple Shineâ„¢ Nail Color
SALLY HANSENÂ® Insta-DriÂ® Anti-Chip Top Coat
SATION On Cloud Wine
SMILE SCIENCES Teeth Whitening Pen
ZOYA PixieDust Nail Polish in Tomoko
I have been working on a running list on my blog too.  Do you have the mystery item worked out? Awesome that you figured out the Pixie Dust.


----------



## OiiO (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been working on a running list on my blog too.  Do you have the mystery item worked out? Awesome that you figured out the Pixie Dust.
I didn't have to work for it, I received the full list and the direct link from Allure.

All of these items are 100% confirmed to be in the box, although colors of polish may vary.


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

I see you have it as Lâ€™ORÃ‰AL PARISÂ® Extraordinaire by Colour Riche.  I am not sure...


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't have to work for it, I received the full list and the direct link from Allure.

All of these items are 100% confirmed to be in the box, although colors of polish may vary.
Ack!  That is awesome!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

Well I guess I can go to bed then. Thanks @OiiO


----------



## OiiO (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I guess I can go to bed then. Thanks @OiiO
lol, sweet dreams!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

You are all welcome.  Usually spoilers are pretty easy, but that has not always been the case with the Allure boxes.  Goodnight!


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol, sweet dreams!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Nov 13, 2013)

The little gold one is

L'Oreal l'extraordinaire by color riche.
It looks like a liquid lipstick. I found this by just searching Allure winter beauty box 2013 and a girl had the products listed in her blog.


----------



## BagLady (Nov 13, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1 to go Thanks for the list!!!


----------



## kitnmitns (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for the list!!!
You are welcome!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Nov 13, 2013)

I love looking at all of these boxes and there are usually tons of things I want in them.  But, I have a stock pile of stuff I am trying to use up.  Maybe I will buy the fall one of the summer one next year.  This one would actually be really really good for me though because I need tons of moisturizers and I love nail polish!


----------



## Xiang (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you so much for listing all the items! =)


----------



## MKSB (Nov 14, 2013)

I think this box has a great value but there are too many nail products for me, and not enough of the brands I use. I'll be skipping. Excited to see some reviews though!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm undecided. My first reaction is "I WANT IT" but I'm not sure most of it would get used in a timely manner...if one of the moisturizers was replaced by something more exciting it'd make it a more definite yes, or if the elf duo was something without bronzer...I'll just have to see how much money I have left after paying the bills this week, lol

and yeah, Airbrush Legs was just in the fall box (and I gave that one away, so I certainly don't want another!) Surprisingly, I'm most excited by the hair products this time....no hairspray!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The polishes, too...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 14, 2013)

The wax kit from the last box has been AMAZING. I have been cutting them in the arch shape from the Anastasia brow kit stencils, and one swipe and its a perfect clean line every time. I use them twice  a month and have only used one sheet in total, since it pulls apart into two sheets


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The wax kit from the last box has been AMAZING. I have been cutting them in the arch shape from the Anastasia brow kit stencils, and one swipe and its a perfect clean line every time. I use them twice  a month and have only used one sheet in total, since it pulls apart into two sheets
Ooh, I never thought of that...I tried them on my legs and it didn't work out so well (I'll stick to shaving, yeesh) but maybe I'll try the rest on my brows so they don't go to waste!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 14, 2013)

I will probably change my mind 50 times about getting this box or not... Lol


----------



## skylite (Nov 14, 2013)

Ah. I have so many hair products left over from past boxes, but my inner hoarder is telling me I need this one too !!!


----------



## OiiO (Nov 14, 2013)

This one will probably sell out fast, even though the products aren't as great as the past two boxes. Considering that Christmas is coming up, many people would get it to use for presents.


----------



## page5 (Nov 14, 2013)

This is an easy pass - the only thing I really want is the gosmile whitening pen. 

A great value but I wouldn't use most of the products. 

Wouldn't it be nice if they had smaller boxes with a more manageable number of products?


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 14, 2013)

I think this is a great box, I've never ordered an Allure beauty box before - do you get it right from their website? http://www.allure.com/beauty/allure-beauty-box?


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will probably change my mind 50 times about getting this box or not... Lol
Me too.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 14, 2013)

Elf and nyx are not makeups that I use plus I have a few of the items already... its a great deal just not for me the last box was better


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 14, 2013)

How fast do these boxes usually sell out? I've never purchased one before, but I think I'm interested in this one!


----------



## bluelion (Nov 14, 2013)

It's fairly quick. It's a good idea to hover near you computer or phone a few minutes before it goes live. I do this, and have never had an issue not getting one. But there have been consistent complaints on the Allure FB site from disappointed people about the box being sold out before they even send out the email that it's available. However, there might be a bigger window this year since the box contents aren't as exciting to some.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How fast do these boxes usually sell out? I've never purchased one before, but I think I'm interested in this one!
The fall box sold out within 30 minutes, maybe less. They number the sales and it looked like they offered 2500 boxes last time.

One tip: When you try to purchase you may have to try more than one web browser. The purchase link didn't work with chrome but I was able to purchase with firefox. 

That made the purchase really stressful as the timer was ticking!! I was order 2176, so a few minutes more and I may of missed it. I wish I would of purchased 2 fall boxes because I loved so many of those products. I think I will skip this one as there are not many products I really want.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How fast do these boxes usually sell out? I've never purchased one before, but I think I'm interested in this one!
I tried to log on at the time the sale started could not get on to the website then at 1220   20 min after it started I signed on and the boxes were gone.


----------



## lioness90 (Nov 14, 2013)

I want this box! I had no interest in the last two boxes because they had a ton of products that I wouldn't use. I'm interested in trying most of the items in this box. I don't want the palettes or Airbrushed legs though.


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 14, 2013)

So I thought for sure I would absolutely, positively get this box....

until I saw the contents.

I still haven't made a dent in the past two boxes...and honestly there is nothing here I have to have.

Or even really want to have.

Not to mention there are a few repeats.

The only product that really intrigues me is the One and Only Brazilian Wand.

And it retails for $8.99.

Wow. This is going to be a rather easy pass for me.

I hope everyone who wants a box, gets one though.

It is an astonishing value!

Don't forget to keep refreshing the page a few minutes before the sale technically begins!


----------



## had706 (Nov 14, 2013)

I am I interested in this one as I'm trying to build up my nail polish collection. I will have to set my alarm though as this goes on sale past my bedtime!


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am I interested in this one as I'm trying to build up my nail polish collection. I will have to set my alarm though as this goes on sale past my bedtime!
It is on sale at 12 noon on the 19th.


----------



## had706 (Nov 14, 2013)

> It is on sale at 12 noon on the 19th.Â


Oooh I was assuming it was 12 midnight. Thanks! Well darn I don't think I can get it then as I will be at a client all day. Boo.


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want this box! I had no interest in the last two boxes because they had a ton of products that I wouldn't use. I'm interested in trying most of the items in this box. I don't want the palettes or Airbrushed legs though.
I actually loved the Airbrushed Legs lotion... it really evened out my summer tan and hid my varicose and spider veins...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want this box! I had no interest in the last two boxes because they had a ton of products that I wouldn't use. I'm interested in trying most of the items in this box. I don't want the palettes or Airbrushed legs though.
I actually loved the Airbrushed Legs lotion... it really evened out my summer tan and hid my varicose and spider veins...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

lol, I have ghostly white legs that are basically see-through, and I've never had a tan in my life (pale skin, irish roots, pink undertone...nope, just doesn't happen) so I would just look incredibly stupid if I used it on my legs. BUT, it will make a good gift for my much more golden toned little sister.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol, I have ghostly white legs that are basically see-through, and I've never had a tan in my life (pale skin, irish roots, pink undertone...nope, just doesn't happen) so I would just look incredibly stupid if I used it on my legs. BUT, it will make a good gift for my much more golden toned little sister.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously! @yousoldtheworld I tried it when I received it in the Fall box and my Hubby kept giving me these strange looks




He finally said: "You look weird....what did you do.....can you undo it? You look sick or something."

Ahahahahahaha!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol, I have ghostly white legs that are basically see-through, and I've never had a tan in my life (pale skin, irish roots, pink undertone...nope, just doesn't happen) so I would just look incredibly stupid if I used it on my legs. BUT, it will make a good gift for my much more golden toned little sister.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Seriously! @yousoldtheworld I tried it when I received it in the Fall box and my Hubby kept giving me these strange looks



He finally said: "You look weird....what did you do.....can you undo it? You look sick or something."

Ahahahahahaha!






Yeah this is definitely something I'd give away!  I would look ridiculous trying to make my super-pale legs look like anything other than the Casper-sticks they are, but I think my super-tan sister-in-law would love it!

Dang it!  Still can't decide if I want this box or not.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah this is definitely something I'd give away!  I would look ridiculous trying to make my super-pale legs look like anything other than the Casper-sticks they are, but I think my super-tan sister-in-law would love it!

Dang it!  Still can't decide if I want this box or not. 

Ahem, you know you want it....::nudge nudge::



@magicalmom


----------



## kellsbells (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm gonna go for it. Nothing better than getting a giant box of goodies delivered to your door  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although i could live without the pound of packing peanuts that come with it, if i even get close to them they all attack me and Do NOT want to detach from me, so i make my husband unpack, hehe. Then laugh at him while he flails around trying to dislodge pink packing peanuts. Plus i've been eyeballing that Tomoko since it came out, it looks so pretty. Though i do wish that the repeats would have been the hair masks (if they had to do them at all).


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah this is definitely something I'd give away!  I would look ridiculous trying to make my super-pale legs look like anything other than the Casper-sticks they are, but I think my super-tan sister-in-law would love it!

Dang it!  Still can't decide if I want this box or not. 

Ahem, you know you want it....::nudge nudge::



@magicalmom


Haha oh I do!  I want it!  Trying to figure out if the budget can stretch, especially with all the Secret Santa shopping!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah this is definitely something I'd give away!  I would look ridiculous trying to make my super-pale legs look like anything other than the Casper-sticks they are, but I think my super-tan sister-in-law would love it!

Dang it!  Still can't decide if I want this box or not. 

Ahem, you know you want it....::nudge nudge::



@magicalmom


Haha oh I do!  I want it!  Trying to figure out if the budget can stretch, especially with all the Secret Santa shopping!

This is me, too...I want it...but should i spend the money right now? Ahhh.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think this is a great box, I've never ordered an Allure beauty box before - do you get it right from their website? http://www.allure.com/beauty/allure-beauty-box?
This link will direct you to the site when it is already available for purchase.

*http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/nov2013/index.html*

Allure had a mishap last time directing people to that website and a lot were so confused where to buy it. Bookmark it so you won't forget.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *had706* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooh I was assuming it was 12 midnight. Thanks! Well darn I don't think I can get it then as I will be at a client all day. Boo.
If you have a friend who you think will be buying it, you can ask to order for you. They do multiple orders (max of 5, i think).


----------



## SnowLeopard (Nov 15, 2013)

Pass, boring. It's still a good value, but it's pretty much all drugstore stuff. Past boxes had so many more high end products.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SnowLeopard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pass, boring. It's still a good value, but it's pretty much all drugstore stuff. Past boxes had so many more high end products.




  I think the Fall Box looked much better. Plus I have a huge stash of nail polish I need to work on, but somehow keep getting more of it...


----------



## pinklove2007 (Nov 15, 2013)

The eyeliner is by Rimmel London and the tube with the gold cap is a new lipstick item by L'Oreal Paris.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This link will direct you to the site when it is already available for purchase.

*http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/nov2013/index.html*

Allure had a mishap last time directing people to that website and a lot were so confused where to buy it. Bookmark it so you won't forget.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you!


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 15, 2013)

Had to call Julep about something else today and the very nice cs person, Elaine, looked up the Julep colors in the Allure box for me. She had to research it, but she emailed me later. They are Missy and Anisa.


----------



## Reason (Nov 18, 2013)

I was wondering what server everyone used to get the last box?  I was trying IE and that didnt work.  Now I have Google Chrome will that one work?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was wondering what server everyone used to get the last box?  I was trying IE and that didnt work.  Now I have Google Chrome will that one work?  Thanks in advance!!
I used Google chrome last time and it worked. Remember if you log on early and the link is not active, keep refreshing until it becomes active.


----------



## jenniferrose (Nov 18, 2013)

I use IE and it works for me.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I will probably change my mind 50 times about getting this box or not... Lol
Me too.  






I think I've made my final decision - not gonna get it.  I'd rather spend the $ spoiling my Secret Santa ladies, and once I found out the Julep colors, I just wasn't interested (I want to try Julep!  But I already have polishes that are similar to the shades they're sending! Grrr!)

The box just doesn't WOW me enough.  Maybe the next one... lol


----------



## Bjorg Hilmars (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm exactly the same, Nothing in that box really makes me want to buy it! It is a good value, but it doesn't wow me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rainpetal (Nov 18, 2013)

I think i will actually buy this one.  I looked back at the fall and summer boxes for comparison and those didn't wow me, but I think I would get more use out of this one.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 18, 2013)

18 hours to go!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 18, 2013)

GAH! I can't decide! On one hand, It's an excellent value..on the other hand, do I REALLY need more stuff??


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 18, 2013)

I was gonna buy this, even got hubby's permission. But I think I'm gonna skip it and maybe get the spring. I have a big stash now that I really need to use up or trade some of. So I think I'm gonna get me some fabletics instead! Haha


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 19, 2013)

Does anyone know if there's a way to set up an account with billing info now?


----------



## skylite (Nov 19, 2013)

So, I wasn't going to buy it so I could save some money, but I showed it to some girls at work and they want the things I don't want, so we're going to split it.


----------



## Reason (Nov 19, 2013)

Hey everyone its live already I just order my box!!!   Hurry


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

It's not letting me order!


----------



## Reason (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's not letting me order!
Well thats weird


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm on the page, but it still just says coming soon


----------



## Reason (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm on the page, but it still just says coming soon
I just clicked on that and it went to the order page try it


----------



## Reason (Nov 19, 2013)

I just received my order conformation email also  # 93


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 19, 2013)

> I'm on the page, but it still just says coming soon


 It lets me go to the fulfillment page then says 'coming soon' Yeah yeah, I'm gonna cave and try to get it! I want the tooth pen!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

I just did...a message popped up saying "Hold tight! blah blah blah goes active at 12:01 today!"


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

Maybe the universe is trying to tell me I REALLY don't need more stuff


----------



## ElizabethF (Nov 19, 2013)

I keep getting the coming soon also.  I really wanted this one for all the lotion.  Hopefully I'll get in.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my order conformation email also  # 93
Okay..can you please post the link here that your using to access the buying screen?

MODS-please forgive me if the breaches MUT's terms of service, but I'm desperate!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It lets me go to the fulfillment page then says 'coming soon'

Yeah yeah, I'm gonna cave and try to get it! I want the tooth pen!
Wheeee! I l knew you'd come around!





I want the tooth pen, too!!!


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 19, 2013)

http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/nov2013/index.html

It let me order using this link about 20 minutes ago, but now they must have fixed it because it says "Coming Soon" when you click the bubble.

Good luck!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2013)

Ahh that explains it. My theory: Someone didn't know to do the time change because before "fall back" it would have been 9:01 PM EST. LOL


----------



## Tiffany27la (Nov 19, 2013)

O.M.G. I think I'm gonna miss it. I just found out I have a client at 12.


----------



## Reason (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://avs-beauty-box.s3.amazonaws.com/nov2013/index.html

It let me order using this link about 20 minutes ago, but now they must have fixed it because it says "Coming Soon" when you click the bubble.

Good luck!
Same here


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 19, 2013)

This box doesn't have as many high end products as previous ones but I feel like I will get a lot of use out of it.  The only things I probably won't use are the Cetaphil and Neutrogena Cleanser but I can always gift those to a friend.  I actually love the amount of nail products in it.  Those dry n go drops are great - I got those in the summer beauty box and am just about out.  I'm excited to try the Ultra Repair Cream,  Youth Creme, the whitening pen, the lip products, and the brazilian wand.  I already love Aveeno, and the elf and NYX palettes will be good to throw in my purse quick because I won't care if they break or I lose them.  This was my thought process in buying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck ladies, I hope everyone who wants one gets one!


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh that explains it. My theory: Someone didn't know to do the time change because before "fall back" it would have been 9:01 PM EST. LOL

That definitely makes sense - I bet you are right!  I hope they honor the ones who got through early and it doesn't become an issue.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2013)

So I'm going to pass on this. Oh I want the box for the nail polishes alone but then I look over at my collection of polish and remind myself I need to get rid of that stuff first and am having such a hard time doing so in the first place. So do I NEED to spend $50 (after shipping &amp; tax) on stuff that's going to sit on my shelves? Granted 14 of the products I'll use at least once but still... Then there is the matter of NAKED3 which is coming out soon. I need a money tree growing in my backyard.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 19, 2013)

> O.M.G. I think I'm gonna miss it. I just found out IÂ have a client at 12.


 Noooooooo! Push it to 12:05!


----------



## blushingsooner (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm buying this one... i've passed on all of the others but I think I'd use everything pretty much in this box so here's hoping that I get it!


----------



## vegasrachel75 (Nov 19, 2013)

hi, this is my first post. i was just able to purchase the beauty box right now.


----------



## Goodie (Nov 19, 2013)

Ladies, I clicked on "Coming Soon" and it just took me to the order page!  I believe it is live now.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 19, 2013)

Just ordered mine! Try refreshing your link!! I was #*196!

Good luck!*


----------



## Goodie (Nov 19, 2013)

I was #195.  Now it's not working again?!  Wth?


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 19, 2013)

Just ordered #251 for myself. 

I went back to get one for my mom (different mailing addresses) and it was locked out again. I shall keep trying.


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 19, 2013)

It's back up!!! Go, go, go!


----------



## utgal2004 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm going to pass on this. Oh I want the box for the nail polishes alone but then I look over at my collection of polish and remind myself I need to get rid of that stuff first and am having such a hard time doing so in the first place. So do I NEED to spend $50 (after shipping &amp; tax) on stuff that's going to sit on my shelves? Granted 14 of the products I'll use at least once but still... Then there is the matter of NAKED3 which is coming out soon. I need a money tree growing in my backyard.
Once you figure out how to grow a money tree, please send me some seeds!  I'm going to pass on this one too.  I like a lot of the products in it but just don't NEED them right.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 19, 2013)

Got one, gooooo!!!!! 376


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

Down Again? I still can't get in the site.


----------



## jenniferrose (Nov 19, 2013)

I think I am in awe that Allure manages to mess this up in some way every possible time. I just don't understand why it is so difficult. Starting at incorrect times,wrong links, late emails...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 19, 2013)

I guess I'm glad I don't really _need_ one, since I only get to the coming soon screen.


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 19, 2013)

WHAT!!!! Its still not even 12pm


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WHAT!!!! Its still not even 12pm
They will be sold out  by 12:01 lol


----------



## naturalactions (Nov 19, 2013)

Confirmation #404!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone its live already I just order my box!!!   Hurry
Thanks for the heads up! I just got one #319. Looks like they're limiting the amount of boxes one can purchase to 2. I hope this makes it easier for more people to get one.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 19, 2013)

Got #599 for my mom.


----------



## blushingsooner (Nov 19, 2013)

Got mine!  505


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 19, 2013)

I've been refreshing since before 12:01 and all i get is the coming soon one.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 19, 2013)

CLICK on the screen. Mine still said coming soon, but went to the order page when I clicked it anyway.


----------



## catipa (Nov 19, 2013)

Got one for me and one for my mom at 12:01pm, I am so happy!!!


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

Confirmation code: 987 It worked but I clicked on the coming soon circle. It never changed to On Sale Now on my page.


----------



## Lu Mesquita (Nov 19, 2013)

I refresh my bottom and was 11:50 and opened my order was # 217. Incredible!


----------



## Animezing (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been refreshing since before 12:01 and all i get is the coming soon one.
Click on the "coming soon" circle, it work for me.


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 19, 2013)

> I've been refreshing since before 12:01 and all i get is the coming soon one.


Try switching browsers or going from the allure access page again.


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 19, 2013)

Ordered mine #1123!... I also had to click on the "Coming Soon" bubble...


----------



## tanya0949 (Nov 19, 2013)

#1788 click on the circle saying coming at 12:01 if you are having issues!


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 19, 2013)

Clicking on comming soon worked. I'm #1954


----------



## Lu Mesquita (Nov 19, 2013)

Refresh and click on the bottom coming soon


----------



## skylite (Nov 19, 2013)

I always forget how stinking awkward the order page is on my iPhone. Nevertheless, I manage to get it every year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got mine in at 12:03 and I was 1015? I think.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 19, 2013)

I ordered one just now and it went through - #630

I am excited for this box because, although they are not high-end brands featured, I will use all of this stuff and I routinely go to Walmart and Target to buy a bunch of items similar to these and there's no way I could get a haul like this for $50.

Does anyone know when they will ship?


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

Friend just ordered and her comfirm was 1866, They are probably almost gone!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus (Nov 19, 2013)

#1822. Whoa took me 2 minutes to figure out to click the coming soon circle. I wonder how many boxes are there my # is high


----------



## Lu Mesquita (Nov 19, 2013)

They send to me a email telling to wait 2 a 4 weeks for delivery


----------



## Boulderbon (Nov 19, 2013)

I set an alarm for this box a week ago and totally forgot about it. Woke up and ran to my computer lolâ€¦.#2029 here. I'm always late to the party, but I usually get there!


----------



## birdiebijou (Nov 19, 2013)

Just ordered from my phone. I'm #2398. So happy! Was stuck in a work meeting until just now so couldn't get on right when they went on sale.


----------



## Brittann (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, sold out already! In 10 minutes!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 19, 2013)

SOLD OUT  they must have had around 3000 boxes because mine was  2996


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

12:10 pm; Still said "Coming Soon" and was sold out. It went FAST!!!!!


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I ordered one just now and it went through - #630

I am excited for this box because, although they are not high-end brands featured, I will use all of this stuff and I routinely go to Walmart and Target to buy a bunch of items similar to these and there's no way I could get a haul like this for $50.

Does anyone know when they will ship?
It the confirmation page it says to allow 3-4 weeks for delivery. I think they usually ship sooner though.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 19, 2013)

Sold out!


----------



## Lu Mesquita (Nov 19, 2013)

I think will finisher soon because my friend on Florida place order on 12:05 and her number is 19â€¦..something 




 Really fast this time! I She can't figure out how to do the order. I think many people was confuse with this issue...


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 19, 2013)

I think my # was 658. Is it bad that I bought one on a whim after happening on this thread today after I randomly decided to skip class? I probably won't even use half the stuff, since I usually don't use drugstore makeup, but I see these boxes every season and have never actually gotten one before. For all the items you get, I do think it's worth it just to try out new things.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

> I set an alarm for this box a week ago and totally forgot about it. Woke up and ran to my computer lolâ€¦.#2029 here. I'm always late to the party, but I usually get there!


 HAHAHAHA, me too! (Except an Allure box)


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 19, 2013)

Order #405.  Not sure if someone mentioned this, but my friend randomly got in at 11:51.  Crazy!


----------



## Starcrossed2810 (Nov 19, 2013)

Did you guys already get a confirmation email ??


----------



## Kimb3rly (Nov 19, 2013)

# 158 for me

I randomly clicked on the purchase button at 11:45 and it worked.  Now to sit back and watch people on FB lose their minds over a box of products.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Starcrossed2810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you guys already get a confirmation email ??
I didn't get an email from them did anyone else?


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm going to pass on this. Oh I want the box for the nail polishes alone but then I look over at my collection of polish and remind myself I need to get rid of that stuff first and am having such a hard time doing so in the first place. So do I NEED to spend $50 (after shipping &amp; tax) on stuff that's going to sit on my shelves? Granted 14 of the products I'll use at least once but still... Then there is the matter of NAKED3 which is coming out soon. I need a money tree growing in my backyard.
I forgot about Naked 3!  But I already have Naked 1 and 2, plus just bought Vice 2, so I think I will get it eventually but don't need it anytime soon.  I also need a money tree I guess!


----------



## cskeiser (Nov 19, 2013)

Just received my confirmation email.


----------



## Animezing (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  # 158 for me

I randomly clicked on the purchase button at 11:45 and it worked.  Now to sit back and watch people on FB lose their minds over a box of products.


----------



## goldenmeans (Nov 19, 2013)

Totally forgot about this until about 3 minutes ago, of course it's already sold out. Boo.


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SOLD OUT  they must have had around 3000 boxes because mine was  2996
Wow you made it just in time!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It the confirmation page it says to allow 3-4 weeks for delivery. I think they usually ship sooner though.
Thanks! I was so excited I guess I missed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 19, 2013)

Listing contents again for everyone ..
 


ALMAY COLOR + CAREâ„¢ Liquid Lip Balm
AVEENOÂ® Daily Moisturizing Lotion
CETAPHILÂ® Moisturizing Cream
E.L.F. Studio Contouring Blush &amp; Bronzing Powder
FIRST AID BEAUTYÂ® Ultra RepairÂ® Cream
JULEP Vixen Polish Duo
Lâ€™ORÃ‰AL PARISÂ® Extraordinaire by Colour Riche
NEUTROGENAÂ® Crease Proof Eye Shadow
NEUTROGENAÂ® Healthy Skin Primer
NEUTROGENAÂ® Pore RefiningÂ® Daily Cleanser
NOT YOUR MOTHER'SÂ® Knotty to Niceâ„¢ Conditioning Detangler
NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palette
ONE 'N ONLYÂ® Brazilian Techâ„¢ Keratin De-Frizz Wand
RED CARPET MANICURE Youth CrÃ¨me
RIMMEL Scandaleyes Waterproof Kohl Kajal Eyeliner
RUSKÂ® DeepshineÂ® Color Care Invisible Dry Shampoo
RUSKÂ® DeepshineÂ® Color Care Lock-In Treatment
SALLY HANSENÂ® Airbrush LegsÂ® Liquid Makeup
SALLY HANSENÂ® Complete Salon Manicureâ„¢ Dry &amp; Go Drops
SALLY HANSENÂ® Triple Shineâ„¢ Nail Color
SALLY HANSENÂ® Insta-DriÂ® Anti-Chip Top Coat
SATION On Cloud Wine
SMILE SCIENCES Teeth Whitening Pen
ZOYA PixieDust Nail Polish in Tomoko


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Starcrossed2810* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you guys already get a confirmation email ??


Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get an email from them did anyone else?
It took several minutes before my email confirmation came.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

> I think my # was 658. Is it bad that I bought one on a whim after happening on this thread today after I randomly decided to skip class? I probably won't even use half the stuff, since I usually don't use drugstore makeup, but I see these boxes every season and have never actually gotten one before. For all the items you get, I do think it's worth it just to try out new things.Â


 I agree, I found out about these in the Spring and have been hooked since. Every box I have found two-three new products I love and wouldn't have spent my money on in a store and trade for other items with things I don't want, So for me it is totally worth it!


----------



## ydlr20 (Nov 19, 2013)

Got confirmation email too. Mine went to spam for some reason this time, so check your spam just in case.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

> It took several minutes before my email confirmation came.


 Mine didn't come until 12:15 and I ordered around 12:03


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 19, 2013)

I am so excited for the Zoya polish it's so pretty! - I think it will be perfect for New Year's Eve





*Not my photo* - Credit to the talented The Polish Aholic


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 19, 2013)

I ordered right at 11:01 cst and was #544...took almost 20 minutes to get email confirmation, I was worried at first that I didn't get confirmation right away too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my email said allow 2-4 weeks for delivery


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

WOW Love that sparkle!


----------



## Starcrossed2810 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got confirmation email too. Mine went to spam for some reason this time, so check your spam just in case.
I just got mine too, I ordered at 18:05 and got #1656, I may not use EVERYTHING but it's such a great value plus I really wanted to try this teeth-whitening pen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 19, 2013)

I love zoya tomoko! I have it already but it will make an excellent gift for my sister  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Goodie (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ydlr20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got confirmation email too. Mine went to spam for some reason this time, so check your spam just in case.

Thank you.  I hadn't gotten my email yet and it didn't *click* in my head to check the spam folder.  That's where it was!  Derp.


----------



## mrst909 (Nov 19, 2013)

The tooth whitening pen was the thing I wanted most too! This may not be the most exciting box, mostly drugstore items, but almost everything will get used by someone in my household, and what we don't use will be gifted or donated to the women's shelter


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

> I ordered right at 11:01 cst and was #544...took almost 20 minutes to get email confirmation, I was worried at first that I didn't get confirmation right away too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my email said allow 2-4 weeks for delivery


 In the past the earlier confirmation codes seem to ship earlier and the later confirmation codes ship later. For example confirmation #1500 and under gets it in about the 2 week time frame and the confirmation numbers 1501-3000 gets it throughout the 3-4 week time frame. I'm not saying this is always the case but in my opinion this is the trend I have seen.


----------



## Goodie (Nov 19, 2013)

By the way, for anyone interested, the FAB Ultra Repair cream is my HG daily moisturizer.  It has helped my insanely dry skin for years now.  My skin gets so bad in the winter and this is the only product that keeps it in check without making me break out.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  By the way, for anyone interested, the FAB Ultra Repair cream is my HG daily moisturizer.  It has helped my insanely dry skin for years now.  My skin gets so bad in the winter and this is the only product that keeps it in check without making me break out.
That's awesome! I have very dry skin, and I'm still looking for a product that really works for me.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Nov 19, 2013)

> I think my # was 658. Is it bad that I bought one on a whim after happening on this thread today after I randomly decided to skip class? I probably won't even use half the stuff, since I usually don't use drugstore makeup, but I see these boxes every season and have never actually gotten one before. For all the items you get, I do think it's worth it just to try out new things.Â


 You picked a great day to skip class!


----------



## Goodie (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's awesome! I have very dry skin, and I'm still looking for a product that really works for me.
Hope it works for you!  I also really like Cetaphil but not for my face.  It clogs my pores and makes my break out.  I use that for my legs, arms, etc. and it is great.  I've tried other body lotions and none of them make the skin as smooth as Cetaphil.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 19, 2013)

> By the way, for anyone interested, the FABÂ Ultra Repair cream is my HG daily moisturizer.Â  It has helped my insanely dry skin for years now.Â  My skin gets so bad in the winter and this is the only product that keeps it in check without making me break out.


This is the product I really wanted to try the most! I was looking at it on Sephora's site and it was $30. So for $20 more this box was a steal.


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


In the past the earlier confirmation codes seem to ship earlier and the later confirmation codes ship later.
For example confirmation #1500 and under gets it in about the 2 week time frame and the confirmation numbers 1501-3000 gets it throughout the 3-4 week time frame. I'm not saying this is always the case but in my opinion this is the trend I have seen.

Ooh! I just hopped over here to see how long it would take to arrive! Thanks for the info! I've heard some of the previous boxes arrived within 6-7 days? Is that an actual possibility?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 19, 2013)

As long as I get it before xmas I will be ok


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MUfiend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is the product I really wanted to try the most! I was looking at it on Sephora's site and it was $30. So for $20 more this box was a steal.
That's a great way to look at it. I'm glad I pulled the trigger then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 19, 2013)

> That's a great way to look at it. I'm glad I pulled the trigger then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yay! Glad you got one.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is a general Allure Beauty Box Swap thread for any seasons' box for extra and ISO items. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139248/allure-beauty-box-swaps


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 19, 2013)

> Ooh! I just hopped over here to see how long it would take to arrive! Thanks for the info! I've heard some of the previous boxes arrived within 6-7 days? Is that an actual possibility?


 The Summer one did come that fast but the Fall took a little over 2 weeks and I was around #700 for summer and #200 for fall.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Nov 19, 2013)

I decided at 11:45 I was going to do it. I skipped the summer and fall. I really wanted that ultra repair cream. I was #217. Kinda excited now because I can make some fab gift boxes for my friends/family.


----------



## Goodie (Nov 19, 2013)

What is everyone most excited for?  What are you keeping and what are you giving away?  Figured I'd use sparklesgirlxox contents that she put up to fill out a little list.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Listing contents again for everyone ..
 


ALMAY COLOR + CAREâ„¢ Liquid Lip Balm - *May keep, depends on color.* 
AVEENOÂ® Daily Moisturizing Lotion - *Keep.  Will be good to keep in my desk at work.*

CETAPHILÂ® Moisturizing Cream - *Keep.  Love Cetaphil.*

E.L.F. Studio Contouring Blush &amp; Bronzing Powder - *Gift.  Already have the NARS blush/bronzer in Orgasm/Laguna and this is said to be a dupe of it.*

FIRST AID BEAUTYÂ® Ultra RepairÂ® Cream - *Keep.  HG moisturizer.*

JULEP Vixen Polish Duo - *May keep, depends on colors.*

Lâ€™ORÃ‰AL PARISÂ® Extraordinaire by Colour Riche - *May keep, depends on color.*

NEUTROGENAÂ® Crease Proof Eye Shadow - *Probably gift.*

NEUTROGENAÂ® Healthy Skin Primer - *Gift.*

NEUTROGENAÂ® Pore RefiningÂ® Daily Cleanser - *Keep.*

NOT YOUR MOTHER'SÂ® Knotty to Niceâ„¢ Conditioning Detangler - *Keep.*

NYX Love in Paris Eye Shadow Palette - *Debating on this one.*

ONE 'N ONLYÂ® Brazilian Techâ„¢ Keratin De-Frizz Wand - *Keep.*

RED CARPET MANICURE Youth CrÃ¨me - *What is this again?  Haha*

RIMMEL Scandaleyes Waterproof Kohl Kajal Eyeliner - *May keep, depends on color.*

RUSKÂ® DeepshineÂ® Color Care Invisible Dry Shampoo - *Keep.*

RUSKÂ® DeepshineÂ® Color Care Lock-In Treatment -  *Gift.*

SALLY HANSENÂ® Airbrush LegsÂ® Liquid Makeup -  *Gift.*

SALLY HANSENÂ® Complete Salon Manicureâ„¢ Dry &amp; Go Drops - *Gift.  Already have.*

SALLY HANSENÂ® Triple Shineâ„¢ Nail Color -  *May keep, depends on color.*

SALLY HANSENÂ® Insta-DriÂ® Anti-Chip Top Coat  - *Keep.*

SATION On Cloud Wine  -  *Gift.*

SMILE SCIENCES Teeth Whitening Pen  - *Keep.*

ZOYA PixieDust Nail Polish in Tomoko  -  *Keep.*


----------



## katie danielle (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I'm most excited for the Zoya polish, Teeth Whitening Pen, Sally Hansen Top Coat &amp; Quick Dry Drops, and the First Aid Beauty moisturizer. I'm going to try everything, and the things I don't like I can give to my Mom, sister, or closest friends - they don't mind if it's been used, we trade things all the time.


----------



## lindzebra (Nov 19, 2013)

Kind of sad I didn't get one. Here's hoping the spring box is good.


----------



## Val Erler (Nov 19, 2013)

ugh! I didnt get one either, just got home a couple of minutes ago and went straight to the webpage to see the sold out stamp across it. =(


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooh! I just hopped over here to see how long it would take to arrive! Thanks for the info! I've heard some of the previous boxes arrived within 6-7 days? Is that an actual possibility?
I was on the later end of the spring box and was pleasantly surprised by how fast it came.  Mine was there in about 2 weeks last time, but I did see people reporting as early as a week.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm most looking forward to the First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream, Zoya Nail Polish (my fave nail brand) and the Rusk Dry Shampoo. Everything else is a bonus!


----------



## MUfiend (Nov 19, 2013)

OMG - the box is already listed on eBay. One for $250. Crazy.


----------



## Lumaday (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I'm most excited for all the nail products, the whitening pen, the Ultra Repair Cream, and the lip products - I hope the shades work for me!  The brazilian pen sounds cool too, and a handy item to keep in my purse for frizz fixing on the go.  I only think I won't use the cleanser.  The Cetaphil I probably won't use on my face, but I read somewhere it works great on hands and feet.


----------



## Mary Bullock (Nov 19, 2013)

*Ugh...I'm in a bit of a predicament. I was able to order the box but due to spelling error in my email (was CON instead of COM, *




*)  I didn't get confirmation but I did get billed on my credit card for the box. But more importantly, my apartment number doesn't show on my order confirmation. Does anybody know who I can contact or an email? What a mess. *


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 19, 2013)

Definitely glad I decided to stay away from my computer around noon today!  I would have caved in a second!  

Congrats to all who were able to get it, Hugs to everyone who missed out!  I'm keeping an eye out for the spring box!  I'll get one yet!


----------



## pinklove2007 (Nov 19, 2013)

I kept going back and forth on this box because I wasn't sure if i'd use half of what's in the box so I talked to my husband and he said "Honny, we have the money and you are completely worth it. Plus you never really buy yourself anything and if there are things in there you won't use then we can always gift them to your family and friends for Christmas". He is technically the reason I bought this box and I'm glad I listened to him. By the way, has anyone ever used a teeth whitening pen before? I'm kind of hesitant to use one.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mary Bullock* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Ugh...I'm in a bit of a predicament. I was able to order the box but due to spelling error in my email (was CON instead of COM, *



*)  I didn't get confirmation but I did get billed on my credit card for the box. But more importantly, my apartment number doesn't show on my order confirmation. Does anybody know who I can contact or an email? What a mess. *

[email protected]


----------



## Mary Bullock (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kimb3rly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
[email protected]
*Thank you! I'm hoping they get my email soon, my confirmation code was 79. *


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm proud of myself for resisting this! I wanted it...but I didn't NEED it and I need to save some money. I feel the regret setting in, even though I still have half of the stuff from the fall box to use up...


----------



## heath67013 (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm proud of myself for resisting this! I wanted it...but I didn't NEED it and I need to save some money. I feel the regret setting in, even though I still have half of the stuff from the fall box to use up...
I tried to resist. That didn't work so well for me.  You might need to help me resist the next box!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Nov 20, 2013)

Man, I love ordering these boxes, but I make sure to add up the cost of "things I would buy anyway" and it has always been wayy more than the cost of the box, this time around it was

1. Knotty to Nice detangling spray - $5.95 

2. Zoya Pixie Dust $8

that's it, the rest were things I was meh about.

So yeah, if I were still in college living off my parents money I probably still would have bought it, but I am proud of myself for not ordering it unnecessarily to have it all sit around

I like the thrill of the deal, but sadly there was no thrill for me this time. 

I'll get my holiday thrill out of buying Naked3, I'm sure that will be a major shitshow to order


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 20, 2013)

I have wanted to try many things in the box for a while I think I will use everything in the box


----------



## Shauna999 (Nov 20, 2013)

So my sis &amp; I decided to share a box- Were going to pick back &amp; forth til everythings gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wasn't wowed by any items but I figured ill get my $25 worth- it's a coin toss for who gets first pick- Im totally gunning for the first aid beauty cream that u ladies speak so highly of - &amp; so hoping sis doesn't go for the Zoya pixie dust ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So my sis &amp; I decided to share a box- Were going to pick back &amp; forth til everythings gone



I wasn't wowed by any items but I figured ill get my $25 worth- it's a coin toss for who gets first pick- Im totally gunning for the first aid beauty cream that u ladies speak so highly of - &amp; so hoping sis doesn't go for the Zoya pixie dust ...




I wouldn't be able to share! I don't play nice like that!


----------



## Reason (Nov 21, 2013)

I know this is off the subject but have any of you guys received your Dec Allure Mag?  I have not and actually have not received quite a few different ones so just curious Thanks


----------



## catipa (Nov 21, 2013)

I got my magazine on Monday of this week.


----------



## CurlyExpat (Nov 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this is off the subject but have any of you guys received your Dec Allure Mag?  I have not and actually have not received quite a few different ones so just curious Thanks
I got my December magazine this week and I live in Europe. I would definetly contact customer service if you're missing any issues!


----------



## Reason (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CurlyExpat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my December magazine this week and I live in Europe. I would definetly contact customer service if you're missing any issues!
Thank you.  Has anyone received their shipping notice yet?


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Reason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you.  Has anyone received their shipping notice yet?
 Not Yet :/ I was #196, so I'm hoping for it to arrive soon! I tried tracking by reference # but nothing yet.


----------



## paparazzimom (Nov 25, 2013)

As soon as you receive your shipping - please let us know! I maybe check my email 1000x a day waiting for the shipping info. I'm number 603. 

very excited.


----------



## Gchatt (Nov 25, 2013)

Has anyone added up the total retail value of this box?  I'm too lazy to do itâ€¦LOL!


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Gchatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone added up the total retail value of this box?  I'm too lazy to do itâ€¦LOL! 
I believe it's right around $340-350, which is ridiculous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As soon as you receive your shipping - please let us know! I maybe check my email 1000x a day waiting for the shipping info. I'm number 603. 

very excited.






Will do! I'm hoping for sometime today or tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mary Bullock (Nov 25, 2013)

I have been so excited to get my box, so I been hovering over my emails waiting for shipping info. So far nothing yet and I was order #79, but it's possible I haven't gotten it due to a small spelling error in my email. Hoping it ships soon!


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 27, 2013)

I was checking the pattern for the shipping of the previous boxes. The time frame between the time I ordered the fall box and shipment notice was sent was like 3 weeks (17 days to be exact). I would expect second week of December for mine (order 1558). I hope it's sooner than that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> We are going to move but no definite date yet in December and I always have problems dealing with forwarded packages and mails. It's gonna be our 5th move in two years and always a pain in the neck to deal with lost mails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If someone receives a notification, please let us know soon! We are all excited!

Email should be coming from UPS Quantum View.


----------



## numbersmom (Nov 28, 2013)

Still nothing?


----------



## sandyeggos (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Still nothing?
I have a feeling it's never going to ship....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope i get a notice tomorrow, but Im thinking it won't be to Monday at the earliest,,,


----------



## blushingsooner (Dec 2, 2013)

Just got my ship notice!


----------



## Reason (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a feeling it's never going to ship....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really hope i get a notice tomorrow, but Im thinking it won't be to Monday at the earliest,,, 
I just received my shipping notice!!  Has not yet printed a label so I dont know when I will get it but it is on its way!!!!


----------



## paparazzimom (Dec 2, 2013)

I also received my shipping notice! expected delivery is 12-6-13. I was order number #603


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 2, 2013)

Mine is scheduled for Monday 12/9....that's for Southern California.


----------



## blushingsooner (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicolesegarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also received my shipping notice! expected delivery is 12-6-13. I was order number #603
Mine also says 12-6!  Hopes its true!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## classyjess (Dec 2, 2013)

order #737 shipped today, getting it 12/4.  I'm in Virginia. ðŸ’…


----------



## jmc8683 (Dec 2, 2013)

I haven't heard anything. My friend got hers today (notice). I was 1079 though.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 2, 2013)

#372 and got an email from UPS today. (HAPPY DAnCE!!!)


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 2, 2013)

This is my first post on makeup talk and I'm happy to see I'll be getting my box 12/4 order #952. 8 lbs of goodness coming my way, yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 2, 2013)

> This is my first post on makeup talk and I'm happy to see I'll be getting my box 12/4 order #952. 8 lbs of goodness coming my way, yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay, welcome to MUT. I ordered two and both are arriving on the 4th also.. The best part is that's my b day


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay, welcome to MUT. I ordered two and both are arriving on the 4th also.. The best part is that's my b day

Happy early Birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Finally received my shipping notice yesterday as well. Be it, I'm just over 2,600 miles from the origin, mine won't be in my hands until the 9th. Still thrilled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I definitely want photos from you ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay, welcome to MUT. I ordered two and both are arriving on the 4th also.. The best part is that's my b day
Yes!! Happy early birthday! What a good thing to get on your birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 3, 2013)

Got shipping notice. Expected delivery is on 12/5. I was order 1954


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Dec 3, 2013)

Got my shipping notice too wahoo!!! Way to go finally!


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 3, 2013)

Just received my shipping notice too!


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 3, 2013)

#1688 *Scheduled Delivery:* 09-December-2013


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 3, 2013)

Mine is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow! Wahoo!


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 3, 2013)

Yay! I just received shipping notification as well. My order number was 2165. Where are the boxes shipping from?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tanya0949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay! I just received shipping notification as well. My order number was 2165. Where are the boxes shipping from?
Mine was shipped from Henrietta, NY it said.


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 3, 2013)

> Mine was shipped from Henrietta, NY it said.Â


 Thank you! I'm about two hours away from there so hopefully I get it within a day or two!


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 3, 2013)

[@]Ayryil[/@] and [@]sandyeggos[/@] Thx for bday shout out! I can't wait for my boxes!!! Did anyone get it today?


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 3, 2013)

Mines coming tomorrow! With my BF sephora order...merry Xmas to me!


----------



## mizpostal (Dec 3, 2013)

Kinda stinks I'm paying that money for shipping when I see the return address..literally 5 minutes from my house! They dropped it off at UPS last night and I got it this evening. Love everything in it though so what can ya do.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 4, 2013)

> Kinda stinks I'm paying that money for shipping when I see the return address..literally 5 minutes from my house! They dropped it off at UPS last night and I got it this evening. Love everything in it though so what can ya do.


 So excited for you. Consider it a next day air fee since you are the first to receive. Lol Can u post pics?


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 4, 2013)

My shipping just updated. My box is out for delivery!!! I'm so excited to go home after work now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 4, 2013)

Mine is waiting for me at the ups store...can't wait to get it!


----------



## amy005 (Dec 4, 2013)

Will get mine tomorrow but I wanna see pics now lol. Please post pics for those who got it!


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amy005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Will get mine tomorrow but I wanna see pics now lol. Please post pics for those who got it!
 Same here!... I'm reduced to drooling over the Allure magazine photo until tomorrow or someone posts a photo...


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Same here!... I'm reduced to drooling over the Allure magazine photo until tomorrow or someone posts a photo...

This came up on the #allurebeautybox on Instagram.. Photo is here (Not mine, instagram.com/courtney1375's) 

&lt;spoiler&gt;





&lt;/spoiler&gt;


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 4, 2013)

It looks like there's a Julep polish missing and the Sation polish was replaced by a Salon Effects?


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sandyeggos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like there's a Julep polish missing and the Sation polish was replaced by a Salon Effects?
I noticed the same thing....oh well, still a GREAT value!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 4, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!! Mine didn't make it on the truck this morning! Boohoo! But my sephora did. Well poo!


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 4, 2013)

I got mine today!  There were two Julep polishes in mine.  Both Sally Hanson items are listed in the booklet as is the Sation, but I didn't get the Sation in mine.


----------



## amy005 (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope mine isn't delayed by the weahter. It's been snowing for the last 4 hours so I'm hoping it doesn't effect tomorrow's delivery.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 4, 2013)

Got my box! There was a card saying they couldn't include the Sation polish so they replaced it with a surprise gift which turned out to be Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat which I love, but I already have the color they sent! Oh well I will give it to my best friend. I loooove this box (it's my first Allure box), what a great deal! Forgot to add a picture:


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine today!  There were two Julep polishes in mine.  Both Sally Hanson items are listed in the booklet as is the Sation, but I didn't get the Sation in mine. 
What colors did you get in the polishes and lip items?


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 4, 2013)

*temper tantrume* Nooooooooooooooooo....... They just changed my delivery to tomorrow..... Doesn't ups know its my bday and my world revolves around me!!!!! *end of temper tantrume* Ok now I feel better.


----------



## classyjess (Dec 4, 2013)

I got mine today - it's waiting for me at home.

and..

Happy Birthday, numbersmom!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 4, 2013)

It looks like they are giving different "surprise gifts" in place of the Sation polish: the Instagram photo posted above has Salon Effects and I receive Sally Hanson Fuzzy Coat. I wonder how many other variations there may be...


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 4, 2013)

> *temper tantrume* Nooooooooooooooooo....... They just changed my delivery to tomorrow..... Doesn't ups know its my bday and my world revolves around me!!!!! *end of temper tantrume* Ok now I feel better.


 Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## tanya0949 (Dec 4, 2013)

I got my box today and I received the ROC stress repair eye cream from the fall box as the "surprise gift."


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What colors did you get in the polishes and lip items?
I think that the Zoya is PixieDust Nail Polish in Tomoko for everyone, and the Julep is the Vixen Polish duo (silver and red) for everyone.  My airbrush legs is medium (way too dark), my crease proof eye shadow is Constant Copper, the L'Oreal  is Coral Encore, the Triple Shine is Play Koi (orangey coral), and the Almay lip balm is Pink.  

I don't see any card saying the Sation isn't there or a Surprise Gift that isn't listed.  Oh well... I guess Allure doesn't love me.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 4, 2013)

thank you, [@]classyjess[/@] and [@]Shauna999[/@]. I can't wait for my boxes!


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 4, 2013)

> I got my box today and I received the ROC stress repair eye cream from the fall box as the "surprise gift."


 Surprise, they re gifted. But atleast, it is a good dup to get


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 4, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## mizpostal (Dec 4, 2013)

My variable items were: Loreal lip gloss in Coral Encore, Almay lip balm in Cantaloupe, Neutrogena eye shadow in Stay Golden,Sally Hansen Triple Shine polish in Vanity Flare (purple), replacement for Sation polish=Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea


----------



## beach16sm (Dec 4, 2013)

Don't get me wrong because this might sound like I'm being ungrateful for a decent deal.... perhaps it's smaller sizes of items but this stash just seems so tiny compared to the last one. The last one was my very first so maybe that has a lot to do with it..... I kick myself everytime I look at the photos of the boxes that were available before then (even though I didn't know this sort of thing existed then) because I spend the majority of my life trying to stock up on "hair products" and they would have been awesome boxes to do so. This box is really heavy on nail stuff! Even if it doesn't seem to be as much stuff as the last box, I'm still excited about it and the chance to try some new things!


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 4, 2013)

Thx [@]Nevaeh[/@]!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 5, 2013)

So, what is the thing in the gold package? I don't think we had figured that one out. Looks like a lip gloss but who's it by? UPS says mines on the truck today! Finally!


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, what is the thing in the gold package? I don't think we had figured that one out. Looks like a lip gloss but who's it by?
 
Which gold package?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 5, 2013)

My box just showed up and its amazing I have body cream for the rest of my life !!  My mystery item was  burts bees intense hydration night cream    1.8 oz ... this box is amazing and I am beyond thrilled. Enjoy your goodies everyone   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beach16sm (Dec 5, 2013)

I love my box (arrived about an hour ago)........ the top of my Aveeno tube had busted open and I had quite the clean up to do but nothing was damaged. I stapled the top of the tube together so I could use the bit of what was left in the tube. I wouldn't have contacted customer service just for this but sadly, I was missing two items :-(  .... I still love my box though and have sent an email out to them...... fingers are crossed for a response back!


----------



## classyjess (Dec 5, 2013)

To be honest, I love the 'balance' of the previous boxes. I haven't even halfway finished the Cetaphil from last box--but now I have three intense (but good!) moisturizers that would likely last me into the next two boxes. I have no choice but to gift them.

Happy: I do love updating my nail polish collection and this box had some real goodies. 

Indifferent: They ran out of Color Me Wine, so they replaced it with Neutrogena moisture shine gloss. Boo. Someone said they got the ROC eye cream, which I've fallen in love with since last box--so I would have loved to get it again.

Also, that whitening pen has all the power of crest white strips (which i use regularly), but is messy as hell. I used it last night and ended up with a mouth full of bitter goop. Gross. 

Overall, still a happy gal. Minus the bitter goop.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 5, 2013)

> Which gold package?





> Which gold package?


 By the Sally Hansen fuzzy coat. The gold lippie....what brand?


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok I haven't seen this posted yet, sorry if I missed something. My "replacement" for the sation polish was a cheap little pouch. I'm annoyed because that specific polish was one of the things I was really looking forward to. And you would think they could at least replace it with another nail item or at least some type of beauty product...not some cheap looking bag. I'm not trying to sound whiney because I do still feel that the box was a great value, but it seems like the value of the "replacement item" is highly variable among boxes. I mean some people are getting eye creams or other nail polishes and I get...a bag. Womp womp womp. I would post a pic but am on my phone at work right now. Did anyone else get the bag? I don't know if it's even worth complaining to them about but its quite disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



By the Sally Hansen fuzzy coat. The gold lippie....what brand?
Ohh...that's Loreal Paris Extraordinaire by Colour Riche


----------



## mizpostal (Dec 5, 2013)

> Ok I haven't seen this posted yet, sorry if I missed something. My "replacement" for the sation polish was a cheap little pouch. I'm annoyed because that specific polish was one of the things I was really looking forward to. And you would think they could at least replace it with another nail item or at least some type of beauty product...not some cheap looking bag. I'm not trying to sound whiney because I do still feel that the box was a great value, but it seems like the value of the "replacement item" is highly variable among boxes. I mean some people are getting eye creams or other nail polishes and I get...a bag. Womp womp womp. I would post a pic but am on my phone at work right now. Did anyone else get the bag? I don't know if it's even worth complaining to them about but its quite disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I agree...a bag/pouch is disappointing. This is the Allure beauty box...you want BEAUTY products.


----------



## cskeiser (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mizpostal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My variable items were: Loreal lip gloss in Coral Encore, Almay lip balm in Cantaloupe, Neutrogena eye shadow in Stay Golden,Sally Hansen Triple Shine polish in Vanity Flare (purple), replacement for Sation polish=Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea
Just received mine today... my variables were: Loreal lip gloss in Coral Encore, Almay lip balm in Apple A Day, Neutrogene eye shadow in Constant Copper, Sally Hansen Triple Shine polish in Vanity Flare, my NYX Love in Paris eyeshadow pallette was 06 - C'Est La Vie (did anyone receive a different color?),replacement for Sation polish = Sally Hansen Salon Effect French mani strips (I suck at applying these....)

Though the lip colors are a little bright for me, overall a great box... and I was SO happy to see the bubble wrap instead of packing peanuts; I think that saved me 30 minutes empying my box since I didn't have them sticking and flying all over!


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 5, 2013)

My replacement item was Pixi eyeliner in plum. I'm pretty happy because I can't wear nail polish and it's all I ever get from my sub boxes lol.

The lip colors are not great for me but I give stuff like that to my nieces for playing dress-up.


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My replacement item was Pixi eyeliner in plum. I'm pretty happy because I can't wear nail polish and it's all I ever get from my sub boxes lol.

The lip colors are not great for me but I give stuff like that to my nieces for playing dress-up.


I would LOVE the Pixi Eyeliner in my box. A plum eyeliner has been on my wishlist. There's a bunch more of the replacement options than I expected!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 5, 2013)

I got the most amazing surprise gift... Full size benefit the POREfessional ... I'm excited to try the product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heath67013 (Dec 5, 2013)

I can't wait to get home and open my box!! Dying to know what my replacement is.


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 5, 2013)

My varial items where

Almay Liquid Lip Balm - Nudetrients

Loreal Paris Lipstick - Coral Encore

Neutrogena Eye Shadow - Stay Golden

Sally Hansen Triple Shine - Statemint

Rimmel Liner - Black

My extra item was the Burts Bee's Natural Face Solutions Intesnse Hydration Night Cream


----------



## amy005 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got the most amazing surprise gift... Full size benefit the POREfessional ... I'm excited to try the product





Lucky you! I was happy with my neutrogena lip gloss as my replacement but now wish I got this instead or the ROC product some others have gotten.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 5, 2013)

> Just received mine today... my variables were: Loreal lip gloss in Coral Encore, Almay lip balm in Apple A Day, Neutrogene eye shadow in Constant Copper, Sally Hansen Triple Shine polish in Vanity Flare, my NYXÂ Love in Paris eyeshadow pallette was 06 - C'Est La Vie (did anyone receive a different color?),replacement for Sation polish = Sally Hansen Salon Effect French mani strips (I suck at applying these....) Though the lip colors are a little bright for me, overall a great box... and I was SO happy to see the bubble wrap instead of packing peanuts; I think that saved me 30 minutes empying my box since I didn't have them sticking and flying all over!


 I did receive a different color of the NYX- I got " Pardon my French" I also got Sally Hansen triple shine sparkling water ( awesome color) Almay balm in pink - wish it had a more exciting name...lol Rimmel in black Neutrogena shadow in perfect pink (light frosty pink) Loreal in coral encore


----------



## Bikerchic (Dec 5, 2013)

So I assume, from skimming through this thread, Allure does these quarterly?  By that assumption, there should be another one in March/April?  I really wanted this one, I would have actually used almost everything!  But I just didn't have enough money in my budget for this one.  Really hoping I will be able to snatch up the next one.


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I assume, from skimming through this thread, Allure does these quarterly?  By that assumption, there should be another one in March/April?  I really wanted this one, I would have actually used almost everything!  But I just didn't have enough money in my budget for this one.  Really hoping I will be able to snatch up the next one.
I checked my emails and seems like I got the Summer box last April.

Yes, they do this quarterly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 5, 2013)

So this was my replacement product. 





After seeing what other people have been getting as a replacement for the sation polish (full size porefessional--which is my go-to primer, pixi eyeliners, face creams, eye creams, etc etc etc) I think I am going to email them to complain about the disparity between replacement products. It just doesn't seem fair that someone would get a primer worth $30 and I get this little pouch that is probably worth like $1 if that. I hate to complain because the box is still a really good value, but I think they should have at least sent me another beauty item. Does it seem unreasonable to complain about that?


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So this was my replacement product. 





After seeing what other people have been getting as a replacement for the sation polish (full size porefessional--which is my go-to primer, pixi eyeliners, face creams, eye creams, etc etc etc) I think I am going to email them to complain about the disparity between replacement products. It just doesn't seem fair that someone would get a primer worth $30 and I get this little pouch that is probably worth like $1 if that. I hate to complain because the box is still a really good value, but I think they should have at least sent me another beauty item. Does it seem unreasonable to complain about that?
It is absolutely not unreasonable! You bought this box expecting a certain product, and it was replaced with something different that isn't to your satisfaction. It's not fair that some people received a makeup or skincare item and you received a random makeup bag. I would definitely complain.


----------



## beach16sm (Dec 5, 2013)

Hope you hear something back from Allure, I sent my email about Noon this afternoon and they haven't yet responded.... I'm trying to be patient but I am greatly challenged in that area,lol! 

ALSO.... Not sure if this has been mentioned and I might have missed it.... but I just opened my Zoya polish box and on the slip of paper inside of it, there's a code for a free polish with any $30 purchase on the Zoya website. Thank goodness that it doesn't expire until Jan. 31, 2014.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 5, 2013)

I bought two boxes and both had the dollar store pouch as the replacement. (already emailed) I received one of each ce la vie and pardon my French, two rimmel in black, two almay balm in pink, two sally Hansen in Sparks fly, two loreal in coral, two neutrogena in constant copper.


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 6, 2013)

So this is how my Burt's Bees night cream came. Even though it was sealed on the side of the cap, the cap was not placed correctly. I'm sending Allure an email ASAP.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 6, 2013)

The more and more I go through my items, the more I'm really convinced that I did not get a replacement item at all. I got the card, but I got everything in the original box photo except for the Sation. Everything else that I got is in the booklet? Anyone else?


----------



## skylite (Dec 6, 2013)

What is the email we should use if we have problems with our boxes?


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 6, 2013)

> What is the email we should use if we have problems with our boxes?


 [email protected]


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 6, 2013)

> The more and more I go through my items, the more I'm really convinced that I did not get a replacement item at all. I got the card, but I got everything in the original box photo except for the Sation. Everything else that I got is in the booklet? Anyone else?


 wow that sucks! I would email them for sure...


----------



## skylite (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Quote:Originally Posted by *skylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What is the email we should use if we have problems with our boxes?


[email protected]


thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 6, 2013)

Allure responded to me about my damaged Burt's Bees night cream. They said that they will have a replacement sent out as soon as they receive replenishment for this item. I will keep you guys posted on when I receive my replacement item.


----------



## wagz379 (Dec 6, 2013)

I also received a reply and they said that if I received an item not listed in the brochure, that was the replacement item.

Can someone please confirm for me if the fuzzy polish was in the book? Because I thought it was (and if so then I def did not get a replacement item... I dont have the book here with me.)


----------



## beautifulme (Dec 6, 2013)

My Allure Beauty Box shipped and was stolen off of my porch along with some other packages before I got home from work  :-(  

Enjoy all who have received their's


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautifulme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Allure Beauty Box shipped and was stolen off of my porch along with some other packages before I got home from work  :-(  

Enjoy all who have received their's 
That is absolutely terrible... I'm so sorry.


----------



## beautifulme (Dec 6, 2013)

Me too, thank-you!

I contacted Evolution Impressions and they filed a tracer and I may get a refund but I'm just really bummed about the whole thing...really wanted this box...look forward to them so much.


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 6, 2013)

> My Allure Beauty Box shipped and was stolen off of my porch along with some other packages before I got home from work Â :-( Â  Enjoy all who have received their's


 I can't believe that. Some people are just horrible. So sorry that happened to you!


----------



## Milki (Dec 6, 2013)

It's interesting seeing peoples replacement item for the polish. Seems like there is a lot of variables~

For me, I received Buxom Full on Lip Gloss in Debbie.


----------



## katie danielle (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also received a reply and they said that if I received an item not listed in the brochure, that was the replacement item.

Can someone please confirm for me if the fuzzy polish was in the book? Because I thought it was (and if so then I def did not get a replacement item... I dont have the book here with me.)
The fuzzy polish was not in the book, it's your replacement for the Sation polish.


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Milki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's interesting seeing peoples replacement item for the polish. Seems like there is a lot of variables~

For me, I received Buxom Full on Lip Gloss in Debbie. 

What?! That's an awesome replacement! Mine is somewhere between here and IL, my tracking hasn't updated in over 2 days, I will let you all now what my replacement is too...


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I can't believe that. Some people are just horrible. So sorry that happened to you!
I would contact Allure about that. I as a beautybar subscriber and my package was delivered to the wrong address. I contacted them and they were REALLY awesome. I was fortunately able to walk to the other house and retrieve the box, but they still offered to send me another free of charge. Check with them. Couldn't hurt.


----------



## beautifulme (Dec 6, 2013)

What number did you call?  I tried one of the numbers that I found on the Allure website and they told me I needed to contact Evolution Impressions via e-mail.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 6, 2013)

Hm, I contacted the beautybar 800 number, which is probably different than the number for just Allure even though it's part of the same company. But they offered to send me another box no questions asked and without the hassle of dealing with UPS and whatnot.

A google search to Evolution Impressions website has 585-473-6600 as their contact number. (I hate communicating to companies via email if I can avoid it).

Good luck!


----------



## beautifulme (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks soooo much I will try it!


----------



## beautifulme (Dec 6, 2013)

I called the number (thank-you!)  but since all of the boxes were sold I will be getting a refund.


----------



## nectarbean (Dec 6, 2013)

Aww it's too bad they couldn't replace it. I can't believe some turd stole it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautifulme (Dec 6, 2013)

I know, I am very bummed. Four packages were stolen off of my porch the Allure box for myself and other holiday gifts that I ordered.  I have been very busy contacting UPS and all of the suppliers from my shipments and this morning I ordered a security camera to put on my porch in hopes that this will not happen again.


----------



## Lumaday (Dec 6, 2013)

I got my box today, hooray!  Everything arrived perfect and my replacement item was Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea.  I would have preferred the Sation as I was looking forward to having that shade for winter, but it's nice they tried to make it up for it.  This polish was from the Sally Hansen summer collection so it doesn't really fit in the winter box.

My other variables were:

Almay Gloss in Pink Pout

Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Fanta-Sea (teal/silver sparkle)

NYX in C'est La Vie

Neutrogena Shadow in Stay Golden

Loreal in Coral


----------



## Lumaday (Dec 6, 2013)

That really sucks beautifulme, I really hope all the companies you contact are good about helping with either a refund or replacement.  If I had an extra box I'd send it to you!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautifulme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, I am very bummed. Four packages were stolen off of my porch the Allure box for myself and other holiday gifts that I ordered.  I have been very busy contacting UPS and all of the suppliers from my shipments and this morning I ordered a security camera to put on my porch in hopes that this will not happen again.
Beauti, thats a bummer, I saw on the news, this happens a lot. Im a stay at home mom , if it happened to me, Id be out the door and beating them up , lol. Actually I have good ears and hear the delivery truck coming, I know their times too

But for those working, maybe you can make it where the post office holds all packages for you? Like getting a PO box or fill out a hold mail dates that vacationers use, Just do a Hold Mail request during the week you expect packages , It would work ! then they would be safe and waiting for you at the Post office and you can pick them, up.

I used to have community lock boxes, and I loved them the best, sounds like it will be future for all residences if the USPS gets more funding...


----------



## linda37027 (Dec 6, 2013)

Got my box at 8pm. UPS really runs late this time of year. 

My variations were

NYX Pardon my French (love it)

Sally Hansen Triple Shine Make Waves (light blue/green kinda sheer)

Neutrogena eye shadow Perfect pink

Almay Pink Pout

L'Oreal Coral Encore

My replacement item is the Benefit Pore Professional. I was wanting to try it.

Good box. I am glad I bought it. I will use some and give some away.


----------



## Mary Bullock (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm still waiting for my box, was supposed to be delivered Friday (12/6) but it never showed but I'm sure it's because of the weather. I wonder where my box is now anyways, the tracking status hasn't been updated in almost 3 days and now estimated delivery date is unavailable. I hate waiting for the boxes!!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 7, 2013)

My box was supposed to be delivered yesterday too, but there was a "late train," so now I have to wait until Monday. I hate that UPS doesn't normally deliver on Saturdays (without paying extra). I want my box!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Dec 7, 2013)

Please everyone, if youre expecting such a valuable box and you wont be at home, please consider a HOLD MAIL request form you can fill out at the post office, Theres so many porch package theft going on.. that it would be safer for the Post office to hold it for you till you pick it up...

For UPS too , they have a service you can reschedule and time it where youll be there..


----------



## blushingsooner (Dec 7, 2013)

The weather here has delayed my package ðŸ˜¥


----------



## pinkgirlie (Dec 7, 2013)

Oops, this Allure box is shipping UPS not USPS, Im sorry. .I was just on my other posts (i didnt order Allure) and saw someone got their package stolen and I jumped on board to advise, only to look stupid

But yes, UPS does rescheduling according to whats good for you...I would look into that.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Dec 7, 2013)

There's a Beta swap list for the Allure Beauty Boxes at the link:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139248/allure-beauty-box-swaps


----------



## Mary Bullock (Dec 9, 2013)

Has anybody else had problems getting status updates from UPS? I contacted them because I haven't had a status update on my package in over 5 days and was supposed to be delivered on the 6th, all the UPS guy said to do was contact the shipper for an investigation. I just want an update to see the new arrival date, just to make sure that I'm home.


----------



## Ang2121 (Dec 9, 2013)

Just received my box.. My variables were

NYX A La Mode which is a lot of greys and browns

Sally Hansen Triple Shine Red Snapper (bright red/coral)

Neutrogena eye shadow Perfect pink

Almay Soo pink

L'Oreal Coral Encore which looks really bright in the tube but is really a nice soft color

I didn't receive my surprise gift  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was debating emailing them because I am really happy with the box and it's value..but looking at what everyone else received I think I might.


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 9, 2013)

I didn't get a surprise gift either but I called and they are sending me a tote bag. I'm still happy with what I did get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 9, 2013)

I emailed them almost a week ago about my replacement product and still haven't heard back from them. If you have contacted them by email how long did it take to get a response?


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 9, 2013)

Almay Gloss in Nudetrients (200)

Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Pixie Slicks (pink)

NYX palette in Pardon My French (yay, different from the one I got in Blush Mystery Box)

Neutrogena Shadow in Stay Golden

Loreal in Coral Encore (202) 

My replacement- Sally Hansen Salon Effects French Mani Strips (not a fan of nail strips)

I was skeptical about the box even after I bought it, but I will try and use the majority of the stuff in it. There are only a few things I won't use at all.


----------



## jenniferrose (Dec 9, 2013)

Almay Gloss in Cantaloupe (700)

Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Play Koi

NYX palette in Love in Paris

Neutrogena Shadow in Stay Golden

Loreal in Coral Encore (202) 

My replacement- Sally Hansen Fuzz-Sea which I already own

I'm afraid the colors of these were a bust for me, but I love everything else!


----------



## sandyeggos (Dec 9, 2013)

Almay Gloss Balm in Cantaloupe (I didn't think I was going to like this color, but with a darker-ish eye this totally works for me.)

L'Oreal in Coral Encore (Holy Pink. Uh, this is super bright for me, but I'll use this in place of red lips this winter. Still . So. Pink. Wow)

Zoya Pixie Dust in Tomoko (Between this and Missy I have more Silver polish than I ever need but perfect for the Holidays!)
Julep Duo: Missy and Anisa

Sally Hansen in Making Waves 

Love in Paris - C'estLa Vie (This is the Color Palette I've been eyeing and I'm so happy it ended up in my box!)

Eye Shadow in Stay Golden (A great base color for me since I go neutral on eyes)

Surprise Item: the Fuzzy Polish (I think I'm going to do a pairing with the Sally Hansen color but not until January or so)


----------



## Ang2121 (Dec 10, 2013)

Even if I am not a huge fan of some of the lip and nail colors..  The overall value of the box and the number of items I will use really blows most of my sub boxes out of the water. I can't complain at all. I will definitely be buying the next one.


----------



## Nevaeh (Dec 10, 2013)

my surprise gift was a schick hydro razor. ugh, i've gotten 3 of these things free n the mail already!


----------



## naturalactions (Dec 10, 2013)

I received my box last night...my surprise gift was a red and white chevron print makeup pouch..meh...it's okay I guess.


----------



## birdiebijou (Dec 10, 2013)

SO excited to come home and open up my box last night... here's my variables:

Almay Gloss - can't remember name, but BRIGHT pink

Sally Hansen Triple Shine - Red Snapper

NYX palette in A La Mode - lots of grays and browns, very pretty

Neutrogena Shadow in Stay Golden

Loreal Lipstick in Coral Encore (202) 

My surprise gift was Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Night Cream.

Really happy overall. These boxes are such an insane value.


----------



## skylite (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received my box last night...my surprise gift was a red and white chevron print makeup pouch..meh...it's okay I guess. 


I got this too... my issues with it are: I got the box expecting beauty products, the replacement should also be a usable beauty product. Also, I was using the nail care products in a Christmas gift for my younger sister, and now I'm short a pair of colors (easily fixable problem, I know, but I'm a planner lol. I get cranky if things change). It seems thin and it's kind of a weird size... I'm not sure what I'll use it for.


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 12, 2013)

For those of you that emailed them...how long did it take to get a response? I emailed last Friday 12/6 and have not received a response and am getting annoyed.


----------



## Ayryil (Dec 12, 2013)

I called and got a response quicker then emailing.


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those of you that emailed them...how long did it take to get a response? I emailed last Friday 12/6 and have not received a response and am getting annoyed.
I got a response within a few hours after I emailed them. I also just got an email today saying that my damaged item is being shipped.


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 16, 2013)

I got my replacement Burt's Bee night cream. This one is definitely not damaged. They also sent me PRAI PRAI*Mordial Weightless Gravity G-Force Creme which cost about $39.95. This was definitely a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Gchatt (Dec 16, 2013)

What was the email address you used for Allure or the phone number? I have a damaged item and it needs to be replaced.


----------



## ydlr20 (Dec 16, 2013)

I just replied to my order confirmation email In case you cant' find it, you can send them an email to [email protected]. I also took pictures of my item and sent it them when I contacted them.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 18, 2013)

Interesting, I contacted them about my $ store bag they sent and was told to bad and they sent you a replacement higher end bonus item and an extra $40 item in addition to your first bonus product being $20. It's crazy how inconsistent they are. But I'm happy they helped you.


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 18, 2013)

> Interesting, I contacted them about my $ store bag they sent and was told to bad and they sent you a replacement higher end bonus item and an extra $40 item in addition to your first bonus product being $20. It's crazy how inconsistent they are. But I'm happy they helped you.


 Wait so they are saying that bag is worth $20? I'm confused. Did you get an additional bonus item too? Just wondering because I also got the cheap looking red bag and that was my only replacement item. I emailed them about it almost 2 weeks ago now and never got a response. I'm not gonna keep trying to contact them or make a big fuss about it cuz it's not worth my time but it really irks me that they didn't even bother to respond to my email. Makes me rethink purchasing from them in the future.


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 19, 2013)

No I was just saying their burts was the substitute at $20, came damaged and they replaced at $20, and said I'm sorry this happened with a $40 extra thrown in. Adding to $80. My sub was a bag worth about $1, (which sounds like what you got) and I wrote them a nice email about it and was told to bad. If everyone got the bag I wouldn't have even cared but there was no consistency. In the big picture this is a stupid issue for me to have with them. Considering the total price for products to total box, but they caught me in a bad mood yesterday with no sleep in 48 hours and they got a piece of my mind last night at 4 am, (which hind sight was a lot like drunk texting, I felt dumb around 9am. )


----------



## mrst909 (Dec 19, 2013)

> No I was just saying their burts was the substitute at $20, came damaged and they replaced at $20, and said I'm sorry this happened with a $40 extra thrown in. Adding to $80. My sub was a bag worth about $1, (which sounds like what you got) and I wrote them a nice email about it and was told to bad. If everyone got the bag I wouldn't have even cared but there was no consistency. In the big picture this is a stupid issue for me to have with them. Considering the total price for products to total box, but they caught me in a bad mood yesterday with no sleep in 48 hours and they got a piece of my mind last night at 4 am, (which hind sight was a lot like drunk texting, I felt dumb around 9am. )


 Ah I see, thanks for clarifying. Yeah it just bothered me that there was so much inconsistency in the value of the replacement product and then the fact that they never replied to my email was the icing on the cake. Whatever, the box was still a great deal, I'm over it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## numbersmom (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, it isn't like I'd pass up a future box over this. Lol


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jan 18, 2014)

Any idea When the next Box is coming? Hoping its May or later so its after this baby is born and I can get hubby to get it for me as a "you just had a baby, pamper yourself" present. Lmao


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pghmom1292* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any idea When the next Box is coming? Hoping its May or later so its after this baby is born and I can get hubby to get it for me as a "you just had a baby, pamper yourself" present. Lmao
I think it should definitely be before may, as they are basically quarterly...but hey, what about a "you're about to have a baby, pamper yourself" present?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pghmom1292 (Jan 19, 2014)

> I think it should definitely be before may, as they are basically quarterly...but hey, what about a "you're about to have a baby, pamper yourself" present?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 True lol I wanna say the spring Box comes out in March or april but im not sure.


----------



## amy005 (Jan 24, 2014)

According to a blog I go to the Spring Allure Beauty box went on sale April 23rd last year! Still SOO far away. I can't wait! This is the only box I decided I would subscribe to now other then Ipsy and a baby box for my son.


----------



## mrst909 (Jan 24, 2014)

> According to a blog I go to the Spring Allure Beauty box went on sale April 23rd last year! Still SOO far away. I can't wait! This is the only box I decided I would subscribe to now other then Ipsy and a baby box for my son.


 Oh my birthday!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> excited to see what's in the spring box! I didn't know about it last year.


----------



## SaraP (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking everywhere to find out when the next box is out....Last year I see April (Summer box), July (Fall box) and October (Winter box), but that's only 3 shouldn't there be a 4th Spring box???? Facebook is a bust they never give it up...


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looking everywhere to find out when the next box is out....Last year I see April (Summer box), July (Fall box) and October (Winter box), but that's only 3 shouldn't there be a 4th Spring box???? Facebook is a bust they never give it up...
Nope, this used to be once a year (summer) then they added fall and holiday.  No spring.  3 is plenty for me though, I still have stuff from like 4 boxes ago I haven't used up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks!! I didn't purchase the winter box because I had product overload from fall, but now I'm ready for more, more, more!


----------



## numbersmom (Feb 11, 2014)

> Thanks!! I didn't purchase the winter box because I had product overload from fall, but now I'm ready for more, more, more!


Me too!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Feb 11, 2014)

I also am ready for another Allure Box! They are awesome!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 16, 2014)

I am ready, too...I want a spring box! I missed out on the winter!


----------



## NikNik455 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone know when the next box goes on sale?


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *NikNik455* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone know when the next box goes on sale?
Can't find any info on the usual blogs yet.  Usually I get an email from Allure but nothing yet.  I really liked the last box!  I have used almost everything and gave away the makeup (I use mostly Tarte and UD, so I feel snobby about it but I just don't use NYX and ELF stuff when I have tons of high quality makeup already).  I loved the lip glosses and moisturizers that came in the winter box.


----------



## Justine1988 (Mar 5, 2014)

Where do you subscribe to find out the release date when it's announced? I just heard of this and have to get the next one!


----------



## numbersmom (Mar 5, 2014)

The first places I ever see it is on here. The ladies on mut are always quick to post.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Where do you subscribe to find out the release date when it's announced? I just heard of this and have to get the next one!
Sign up to be an Allure Beauty Insider and they will email you about it when it comes up.  The email reminder the day it starts is usually late though, so make sure you put it in your calendar


----------



## paigepeep (Mar 6, 2014)

I use the NYX and ELF products and like them. I most likely would not have bought and tried these brands since I thought they were "cheap", but the Beauty Box items have made me realize most of them are just as good or better than high end IMHO


----------



## PDubA (Mar 16, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting the Spring box info...come on Allure!


----------



## Shauna999 (Mar 16, 2014)

Out of all the subs I receive this box is my favorite. I actually seem to get use out of everything &amp; I always find products that I re-purchase. Come on Allure!!


----------



## pinkgirlie (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can't find any info on the usual blogs yet.  Usually I get an email from Allure but nothing yet.  I really liked the last box!  I have used almost everything and gave away the makeup (I use mostly Tarte and UD, so I feel snobby about it but I just don't use NYX and ELF stuff when I have tons of high quality makeup already).  I loved the lip glosses and moisturizers that came in the winter box.
I have lipsticks in the 20-40  range but I was quite impressed with the ELF Mineral Lipstick line.  They are really good and dont dry out my  lips.

Plus their blotting papers work the same and a  lot cheaper than Julep papers


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 16, 2014)

All I could find in regards to the release was on their Facebook page.  They responded to a few questions saying that it would be released in April.


----------



## Lumaday (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgirlie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have lipsticks in the 20-40  range but I was quite impressed with the ELF Mineral Lipstick line.  They are really good and dont dry out my  lips.

Plus their blotting papers work the same and a  lot cheaper than Julep papers
I will have to try those!

I do use some drugstore brands, like I love the Rimmel matte finish lipsticks and Almay lipglosses.  But I have 8 Urban Decay eyeshadow palettes, 7 different blushers from Tarte, and Tarte and Elizabeth Arden bronzers not to mention all the eyeshadow singles and other eyeshadow palettes I have.  So at that point it feels wasteful to me to open a new eyeshadow palette or blush/bronzer duo only to use it once or twice and forget about it in the back of my makeup drawer.  That's why I said I didn't want to come off as snobby - I have nothing against drugstore brands but I have quite the stash of makeup already!  I gifted the eyeshadow palette and blush/bronzer to a friend with less makeup than me and she loves them.


----------



## BrendaKaye2000 (Mar 17, 2014)

Last year the boxes sold on 4/24, 7/24 and 11/20 (I checked my bank account!)


----------



## SaraP (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BrendaKaye2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last year the boxes sold on 4/24, 7/24 and 11/20 (I checked my bank account!)
That confirms the 3 boxes a year, thanks!


----------



## IffB (Mar 28, 2014)

Just downloaded the April Allure on my IPad and could not find info on the next box...anyone?


----------



## beach16sm (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just downloaded the April Allure on my IPad and could not find info on the next box...anyone?
After reading your post, I thought maybe they might have tucked in a special announcement about it in the paper copy of Allure so I carefully went page by page and NOTHING.... I'm very worried about if they are planning actually put one out.

**editing to add....... I realize that it sounds silly to let something like this worry me, iI feel that I should clarify that it's not that I'm sitting here stressing about it minute by minute but since I was very late in discovering these amazing boxes, I'm just really looking forward to trying to catch another one.


----------



## Saffyra (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After reading your post, I thought maybe they might have tucked in a special announcement about it in the paper copy of Allure so I carefully went page by page and NOTHING.... I'm very worried about if they are planning actually put one out.
They said that it would be released in April on their facebook page.  And to sign up at allureaccess(.)com for announcements.

I did that and I keep refreshing the allureaccess page just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beach16sm (Mar 29, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They said that it would be released in April on their facebook page.  And to sign up at allureaccess(.)com for announcements.

I did that and I keep refreshing the allureaccess page just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Oh awesomeness........... I'm signed up on allureaccess but I missed that facebook comment........... See, I feel better already, lol!!! Thanks, Saffyra!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Saffyra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They said that it would be released in April on their facebook page.  And to sign up at allureaccess(.)com for announcements.

I did that and I keep refreshing the allureaccess page just in case  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Keep us updated!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lauren2828 (Mar 30, 2014)

I've ordered the past 3 boxes and from what I remember, they seem to release them around the 3rd Tuesday of the month - so that would be around April 22. They go on sale at 12 noon EST. Usually bloggers have the info a couple weeks before.


----------



## beach16sm (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauren2828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've ordered the past 3 boxes and from what I remember, they seem to release them around the 3rd Tuesday of the month - so that would be around April 22. They go on sale at 12 noon EST. Usually bloggers have the info a couple weeks before.
Great info......... gives me some time to tweak my budget to include this box of "goodness"!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Mar 30, 2014)

I can't wait to see spoilers for this box!  I was going to buy the last one, but realized I wouldn't use most of the items.  But I seriously will get one someday!!!


----------



## MissJexie (Mar 31, 2014)

I have missed out on every single box, so I am very happy to have found this thread! &lt;3 I hope I get a chance to get one this time!


----------



## Spiritwind10 (Mar 31, 2014)

> I have missed out on every single box, so I am very happy to have found this thread! &lt;3 I hope I get a chance to get one this time!


 I got the winter box for the first time and I hope again to get the Spring box. The Winter one was awesome and a good value. Used almost all the stuff in it. I hope the Spring box will be just as good if not better!!!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 1, 2014)

Just received this email:


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just received this email:




Me too...I am soo tempted but am afraid I will get 3 more Sally Hansen Airbrush Legs...haha


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 1, 2014)

Same here.  Says the next box goes on sale April 29 at 12:01 PM EST.  Here's the link (doesn't work now) www.allureaccess.com/summer.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 1, 2014)

Oiio--you beat me to it.  Debating whether or not to do this.  3 boxes = a lot of product to use up!!!


----------



## mrst909 (Apr 1, 2014)

Aren't the boxes normally $40 plus shipping? I got the last box and paid around $50 with shipping. So you are paying an extra $50 or so to reserve all 3 boxes and not risk them selling out before you can order? Am I missing something?


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 1, 2014)

Feeling a bit broken hearted over this because this makes the boxes cost $66.65 for each one..............


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 1, 2014)

I also wonder if this means they will be raising the price on the boxes? The $195.95 price includes shipping and handling so even before tax (CA resident here) that is $66.65 a box. Past boxes with shipping and tax have only cost me $53.86...hhmmm...


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aren't the boxes normally $40 plus shipping? I got the last box and paid around $50 with shipping. So you are paying an extra $50 or so to reserve all 3 boxes and not risk them selling out before you can order? Am I missing something?
Sorry, I posted before I saw yours.............


----------



## naturalactions (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *mrst909* 



Aren't the boxes normally $40 plus shipping? I got the last box and paid around $50 with shipping. So you are paying an extra $50 or so to reserve all 3 boxes and not risk them selling out before you can order? Am I missing something?
Quote:

Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling a bit broken hearted over this because this makes the boxes cost $66.65 for each one..............
We all had the same thought!


----------



## SaraP (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mrst909* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aren't the boxes normally $40 plus shipping? I got the last box and paid around $50 with shipping. So you are paying an extra $50 or so to reserve all 3 boxes and not risk them selling out before you can order? Am I missing something?
It might be the box price has gone up. It has in the past from 29.99+ shipping to 39.99+ shipping. That would make these boxes $56+ shipping.


----------



## ydlr20 (Apr 1, 2014)

I wonder if they are increasing the cost. The 199.95 comes out to $66.65 per box. I think I got them for around $54 or $55.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll wait to order, I like to see what's in the box first. I didn't purchase the winter box because I had lots left over from the previous box.

*But I'm super excited to know the time and date!!!


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 1, 2014)

Well fine, Allure...... so you are hiking the box price again... seems that I might have to cancel my monthly "Sample Society" sub to make up the difference for this in my budget!


----------



## Mary Bullock (Apr 1, 2014)

Is there a list of the products yet? Been waiting forever!


----------



## skylite (Apr 1, 2014)

So I decided to bite the bullet and pre order because I get them every single time... But it was just a survey to see if you're interested and if you are one of the first 500 they'll send you a code around April 15 to pre order ?? I'm a little confused as to how this is going to work. Lol


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't think they are necessarily raising the price of the boxes, I think they are just adding a ~$15 convenience fee/each to not have to order right on time and to get each of the boxes guaranteed.


----------



## beach16sm (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think they are necessarily raising the price of the boxes, I think they are just adding a ~$15 convenience fee/each to not have to order right on time and to get each of the boxes guaranteed. 
Well, that makes perfect sense!


----------



## feemia (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, you really have to have money to throw around to spend $200 on a set of mystery boxes. I think I'll concentrate on coming up with $600 for my past and current utility bills so my power doesn't get shut off on the 6th.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 1, 2014)

maybe the new price is 55 + s/h 

I'll take my chances to have the option to skip depending on overlap, I skipped the most recent one willingly because I owned too much of it to justify.


----------



## Saffyra (Apr 1, 2014)

Unless they are going to promise there's no overlap between boxes, this doesn't seem too great of a deal.  I'm guessing Lolo22 is right and they're charging extra for the convenience.  At least I'm hoping so because thats a pricey box!  However I will try to be one of the ones that is sitting at my computer clicking refresh to see if I can snag one before they sell out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah I'm not going to sign up for that...the convenience factor would be nice, but who knows what will be in each box and if you even want it in advance.  If they would put up spoilers of the contents that would be nice.  I have gotten two boxes and used many of the products, but I also don't use some of them.  I don't color my hair or use hair spray and there always seems to be color care products and hair spray included, as well as some kind of self tanner which I now have several bottles of, and then cosmetics which I really don't need more of at this point.  I guess I'll be taking my chances on the day it goes live!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 1, 2014)

ALSO for anybody who will move in the next 10 months, it says you have to have all three boxes shipped to the same address you give when you sign up.. so yeah, we are probably buying a condo in the next 8 months so we'll be moving, i would hate to deal with that annoyingness


----------



## PDubA (Apr 2, 2014)

Got the email too, I'm going to pass on 3 boxes for 200 bucks! Excited for spoilers though!!


----------



## amygab1126 (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think they are necessarily raising the price of the boxes, I think they are just adding a ~$15 convenience fee/each to not have to order right on time and to get each of the boxes guaranteed. 
That's exactly what I was going to say. I bet they still cost what they always did, but they'll manage to sucker a lot of impatient ladies or women who are sick of consistently missing it into paying extra for that guarantee. It's actually a great marketing idea, I think. A teeny bit shady, but it'll make them some good money.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Apr 2, 2014)

My Subscription Addiction says that the box will go on sale at 12:01 pm on April 29.  YAY!!!!


----------



## OiiO (Apr 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Subscription Addiction says that the box will go on sale at 12:01 pm on April 29.  YAY!!!!
Yes, that was in the email.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 2, 2014)

Spoilers....Spoilers.....Spoilers!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 16, 2014)

When do the box contents usually get listed?


----------



## Lolo22 (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LisaLeah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When do the box contents usually get listed?
Looks like the last spoilers came out 6 days before the box went live, so maybe by next Thursday?


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like the last spoilers came out 6 days before the box went live, so maybe by next Thursday?
That makes sense. The pre-order "offer" expires on April 22nd.

So they will probably reveal the contents after that.

Very exciting!!!!


----------



## Justine1988 (Apr 16, 2014)

I literally took the day off work so I can stay home and buy this box! Can't wait to see what's in it!


----------



## LisaLeah (Apr 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Justine1988* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I literally took the day off work so I can stay home and buy this box! Can't wait to see what's in it!
OMG. That is hilarious!!!! These boxes are usually so fantastic though.


----------



## SaraP (Apr 16, 2014)

Hahaha any excuse to miss work! I like it


----------

